# Attention, Terrans!



## Sinister

I have come to grace this board with my prescense. Soon, all will bow and swear eternal compliance to this planets rightful overlord, HELSPONT!

Fear not, my former BADASS compadres!  Tis only I, Ken AKA Sinister AKA Mr. Sinister AKA Sinman AKA Sin AKA Radu Vladislas. I actually come bringing tidings of peace and hope, for a child shall be born in Bethelehem and...Waitagoddamnminnit! Z, has a HALLOWEEN BOARD going on here! Silly me! Still staying scary, folks. Good to see you all again! How are things going for you all? 

Like the board, and am anxious to see what you have for the origins and myths sections, Dave.


----------



## Zombie-F

Jeez Ken, at the rate you're posting, you'll have an avatar before all the other members who have been here for a week! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Sinister

Such is my intent. Something just seems out of place when you're not allowed to have an avatar by your postings.


----------

